# Suggest a sub for Orb audio speakers



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
My Dad has a st of the Orb audio speakers (2 orbs for each channel). The 8" sub just isn't cutting it anymore though. Any suggestions for a replacement that will extend pretty low and have some decent output? Budget $5-800.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Joe. Does your dad have a certain size in mind? Since the Orbs are pretty small, I would assume he's looking for a smallish sub. Take a good look at the SVS SB12 Plus.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

No, size really isn't an issue. He only needed small sats but the sub he has more room for.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The SB12 is still a good option but if a bigger size is ok, one of the subs in the SVS NSD line will have more output and deeper bass.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I concur check out the SVS line...........bottom line you just cant go wrong with svs....
The other options would be.
DIY
HSU
ED
They all have good subs in your price range!
You looking for a box or cylinder? Black finish or something a little prettier?


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I was thinking plain black finish but would go with gloss black if it wasn't too much money. I owned an SVS Ultra before my Submersive and was really happy with it for all but the most challenging tracks. I was considering the Ootlaw subs too. Are they any good? I don't think they'd be in the same league as SVS offerings though. No cylinders though.....


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The Outlaw subs are almost identical to some coresponding HSU models. I think they are currently having a sale.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We can offer you a very nice custom powered subwoofer in that price range, you can choose the size and shape, within the limits of the driver, as well as the finish, we have many drivers and amplifiers avialable, and far too many finishing options to list. We can talor it for your room, listening material, and esthetics. Contact me if you are interested. [email protected] We also have some small high output subs on clearance if you would like something small, and dont mind a seperate amplifier, the prices on those are near or below cost.

You may want to stick with a nice 10" subwoofer or some 12"s, as long as it has clean output up to 120hz as it is recomended by Orb audio to blend properly. We can make sure it meets that requirement, also If you can say what finish the orbs that he has are I can tell you if we can match it or at least make it go nicely with them.


----------

